
It’s weirdly hard to steal Mark Zuckerberg’s trash - prostoalex
https://theoutline.com/post/3994/it-is-weirdly-hard-to-steal-mark-zuckerbergs-trash?zd=2&zi=uz46xzec
======
bdamm
Punk decides to tell almost everyone that he's going to go get Zuck's trash
then unsurprisingly fails to do so. Ends with a rant that privacy is now only
for the very wealthy. Nothing interesting at all.

~~~
decasia
I agree in the abstract that the story is pretty predictable, but some of the
details are a bit unexpected and worth learning, and you don't _really_ know
that this kind of security stuff is real until you see it for yourself.

Specific things that I thought were interesting:

\- Trash on the street is legally considered abandoned and fair game for
anyone to take.

\- Zuckerberg's house managed to get its entrance blurred out on Street View.

~~~
rb2k_
Somewhat hilariously, half of Germany is blurred on Street View. People can
just request it in some countries.

------
fenomas
This is a fluffy story with no content. Basically the author visited two of
Zuckerberg's residences, saw some security guys but no trash, and that was
that.

~~~
anigbrowl
That's basically the Outline in general. It's a boutique blog with animated
decorators, funky colors, and a budget.

------
kev009
This was a pretty lame journalism reach and miss in totality but somehow the
thought of actually retrieving Zuck's trash made me giggle with delight.

A garbage truck is pretty inexpensive at auction (i.e. Iron Planet). The op
could be pulled off for a couple grand.

------
ipsum2
This is non-news. Standard opsec is good for everyone, not just billionaires
with creepy stalkers.

I'm not sure what the best guide to opsec is, but this covers the basics
decently: [https://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/security-data-
pro...](https://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/security-data-
protection/opsec-everyone-not-just-people-something-hide/)

------
chrischen
Is it normal for a billionaire to have so much security?

~~~
blackbagboys
Well, they have the apparatus of the entire state protecting them, so the guys
directly on the payroll are mostly just for show.

~~~
kev009
The arrival time of PD is going to be minutes to tens of minutes in those
cities depending on the severity gleaned by dispatch, and only from the time
of _notification_ not the start of an incident.

I don't think it's unreasonable for someone of his wealth and fame to have
24/7 guards. Their primary duty would be to lessen that time of notification
and dispatch of PD, and casually act as a deterrent.

------
philfrasty
"I reached out to a representative at Facebook to confirm how Mark Zuckerberg
disposes of his garbage, but as of press time, they did not respond."

Reminds me of the question in a Q&A "Mark are you a lizard?"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x61_mGQciJE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x61_mGQciJE)

------
tanu057
Gist of the story - "IF ONLY MARK ZUCKERBERG CARED ABOUT THE PRIVACY OF THE
REST OF THE WORLD AS MUCH AS HE DID HIS OWN"

------
halad
This article has entertainment value only.

